# October meeting



## MatPat

I thought I would throw out a couple of options regarding the October meeting. The last Saturday of the month, which is our normal meeting day, is the GCAS Auction and it runs most of the day so...when and where do we want to hold the September meeting?

Here are some Pros and Cons from me for different meeting days:

Saturday, October 22nd
Very possible but I may have a neice's b-day party to go to. If this is the day we all decide on, I will either not be able to hold the meeting or will not go the the B-day party 

Saturday, October 29th (GCAS Auction Day)
at a restaurant after the GCAS Auction
at someone's house in the Cinci area after the auction

Sunday, October 30th
Football is on all day!

Outside of football season I don't care what day the meeting is held. However, some folks, Damon, Joe Rings, and Sean, might be able to attend more meetings if we held them on Sunday. I know we are pretty "set in our ways" now but thought I would throw this one out there for everyone to think about since we are discussing the OCtober meeting.

I thought it was kinda nice sitting around the table at Gold Star and just BS'ing before the GCAS meeting on Sunday. Maybe we could look into doing this every couple of months or so so some of the folks that work Saturdays could attend...


----------



## EcleckticGirl

I like the idea of Sunday afternoon the 30th. It seemed to work out OK even at Jack's an Rob's place having the game on with no sound and plant talk too. (Though I had no real interest in the game other than a vague home town spirit, so it was no big deal to me.)


----------



## Troy McClure

My vote goes for Sunday as well. I already put in for a vacation day on the 15th because I have a new studio project starting that day, so I can't take off another Saturday.... Football and plants would be nice.


----------



## JRJ

Hi everybody,

I'm going to do my best to make it to this meeting so I can properly introduce myself. I could probably make any of the times listed, but I favor holding the meeting when the largest number of people could make it. I vote for Sunday.

Also...I have six rummy nose tetras that I'd like to give to a (very) good home. They are lovely and desease free, as far as I know. I did have Ich in the tank as recently as three week ago, so be warned (take them at your own risk). These are some of my very favorite fish and these particular ones are beautiful, but I want to try something different. I could bring them to the meeting. (I'm going to send this part of this message out via email to get to as many as possible, so don't be offended at reading it twice). 

regards,

Russ


----------



## MatPat

So far that's three votes for Sunday, any one else have any input?

It will be good to meet you Russ and I would be more than happy to take the Rummynose off of your hands. I could even be persuaded to trade you some plants for them  I think I will move the B. brigittaea out of the 30g and use it for a "Q" tank for a week or two just in case. It would suck to get Ich in a 75g tank!

I know the Bengals are kickin butt his year but the Ravens (my team) are sucking big time. It just so happens the Ravens play a Monday night game on the 31st so Sunday the 30th is fine for me. The Bengals do play on Sunday the 30th (Green Bay) at 1pm so that might be an issue for some of you...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I could also mostlikly make sunday. It would be easier than a saturday as thats the time i generally work. I may be 30 min late or so, just depends on church.


----------



## molurus73

What about having an open house program thingy. We could rotate between members houses each month. The hosting member would offer up some small treats and beverages to the visitors. The other members would offer donations to the club and that would cover the hosts expenses. If there were anything left over, that would go towards the club. It would not be a "pay your club dues" deal. We would still not collect dues. Just anything people wanted to donate would be good. That way we could build up a little rainy day fund for the next time some famous plant guy wants to come visit us. We could also use this fund for other things such as group buys maybe or a nice bank of test kits or maybe pay for a meeting at a restaurant somewhere or insert ideas here. You can see where I am going with this.

This would also give everyone a chance to get out to others houses. Give everyone a chance to show off. Not everyone got to go on tour with Tom. I would like to be able to show off my tanks. Of course, after they are all a little more established. I think this would also give people that can not always make it north a chance to get to some meetings and maybe play host. Get everyone more involved. I know Matt does not mind at all having everyone over, but this would also take some of the burden off of him and his family.

Sorry a little off topic. I think Sunday would be great. I will be working a banquet in Columbus for Les Wexner on Saturday. I would not be able to attend on Saturday. We can always watch the Bengals roll Green Bay on TV. Do we have any die hards in the club? I would be willing to host first if no one else wants to. Since there is not a GCAS meeting we wouldn't need to be in Cincy anywhere. 

Anyway these are just my thoughts about the meeting. Please feel free to post up your thoughts and get some discussion started.


----------



## Simpte 27

Early Sunday afternoons are O.K. with me. I do have other engagements at 6:30pm but before that is fine.


----------



## MatPat

OK, six votes for Sunday, October 30th. Anyone not interested in having the meeting on the 30th speak up!

Are you volunteering to host the October meeting Jim or do you want to wait until November and your tank gets a bit more established? I think you will probably be OK since you are using established substrate and filters on your tank but who knows. Keep the CO2 up and I think everything will be fine.

I don't mind at all if someone else wants to host the meeting. Actually, it wopuld be nice to get out and see some others tanks for a change. That was part of the plan in my original post on GCAS. Here is one of the qoutes from my post:

"...That is where having monthly meetings at different folks houses would come into play. Most planted tanks have to be seen to be appreciated. Pictures just don't do them justice."


and here is the complete thread for those that may be a bit bored: http://www.gcas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3438


----------



## molurus73

I will get back to you on that. But I think I would like to. Let me schedule an appointment with the advisor and I will let you know for sure.


----------



## ElectricHead

Sunday fine by me.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Does anyone have any ideas for topics? I have a one if no one else does. It looks as if (thanks to everyone here) i have the itch to get a 75 gallon. I have the tank and stand lined up, as well as a filter picked out lighting is the only thing not taken care of. Would there any interest in a DIY hood setup? I am not all that familiar with wiring or aquarium lighting, so i would find it interesting. If everyone already knows how or has no interest, I'll learn how, just thought maybe others had the same question.

Thanks


----------



## EcleckticGirl

I am interested in DIY lighting too. I am planning lighting for the terrarium/paludarium with the cracked 20 long Sean has offerred me.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Dineen,
I have some good news for me, bad news for you. The place i purchased the aquarium has agreed to take it back! So, i am not out any money. Sorry for getting your hopes up.


----------



## MatPat

Sean, if there is not enough interest to make this a topic at a monthly meeting, I would be more than willing to help you out with some lighting. 

I guess first things first, you need to decide what you actually want to do for lighting. There are many options, AH Supply, ODNO, and shoplights. The ODNO is really the only type that doesn't include instructions. Still, I would be more than willing to lend a hand as long as you are not in too much of a hurry


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I am in now hurry. I would like to do a "budget hood" for right now. This new tank is all on a budget. A friend is selling his stand cheap, just needs doors.


----------



## Simpte 27

I know the feeling of a "budget tank" I have spent 6 weeks slowly collecting the parts for my new setup. Thanks to Matt, I now have my stand (and got a great banana shake also!) I should have it setup and running on my next off days.


----------



## MatPat

molurus73 said:


> I will get back to you on that. But I think I would like to. Let me schedule an appointment with the advisor and I will let you know for sure.


So, have you been able to schedule an appointment with the Advisor yet?


----------



## molurus73

Yeah. I just haven't nailed it down yet. I will get an answer tonight. I think it's good though.


----------



## molurus73

I will host the October meeting. I guess 1:00 pm sound good?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Whre are you located? Just need to see what time i need to leave columbus


----------



## molurus73

I am about 15 min south of Matt. Exit 32 off of I-75.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Sounds good to me.


----------



## molurus73

Here are some directions. 

From I-75 take exit 32 Middletown. Take 122 west. Follow 122 for a couple of miles. Stay to the right. Turn right on Orchard Street I am up on the right at 513.

513 Orchard Street
Middletown, OH 45044

I have included my address for those that like to use mapquest. It is real easy to find.


----------



## MatPat

Sounds good! It will be nice to hold the meeting at someone else's house for a change. Gives Jim a chance to who off his tanks which means I can let mine go that week  

Anyone volunteering for the November meeting yet?

I don't know how you will be heading to Jim's but if I-71 isn't an option on MapQuest definately take I-70 to I-675 to I-75. Much easier than the crazy directions you had to my place before!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

MatPat said:


> Much easier than the crazy directions you had to my place before!


Anything has to be easier than that!  At least it was an adventure


----------



## MatPat

Hey Sean, clean out your PM box so I can send you some more


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Its been done!


----------



## Troy McClure

Is there any update on the Turface? Will it be available for pickup at the meeting? Ditto for the ferts.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

How many lbs of sand do people want?


----------



## Simpte 27

The Turface is available just about any time. Just need an amount.  Lets just hope Matt has room for storage if you can't meet the day I or we pick it up.  I'm going Tuesday or Wednesday (Probably Tuesday) To get my 4 bags. Might get a few extra then also.


----------



## Troy McClure

I shouldn't need any for a while b/c oceanic is dragging their feet on the custom tanks for another week or two, but I'd really like to see Turface in person...same with the sand. If somebody can bring samples of each to the meeting, that would be great.


----------



## MatPat

If Damon doesn't make the meeting and is willing to give me a handful or so I will bring some Turface to the meeting. Since the meeting is being held at Jim's this month are those of us north of Middletown (and Sean too) going to carpool again?


----------



## molurus73

I have a couple of bags of Turface downstairs. It is not the black though. You are more than welcome to play in it.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

MatPat said:


> If Damon doesn't make the meeting and is willing to give me a handful or so I will bring some Turface to the meeting. Since the meeting is being held at Jim's this month are those of us north of Middletown (and Sean too) going to carpool again?


How far down is it? Your not fair from the highway, but its its not all that much father i may just run down. I think lauren will come too, she now has a planted ten gallon ](*,) You all are dangerous to a paycheck!


----------



## MatPat

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> How far down is it? Your not fair from the highway, but its its not all that much father i may just run down. I think lauren will come too, she now has a planted ten gallon ](*,) You all are dangerous to a paycheck!


Good for her, now you have to get her posting on here too  A 10g is a good starter size but I'll bet you she will need to go bigger in the future!

Jim's house is only about 15 minutes from my house so it really isn't much more of a drive. It would probably take you the same amount of time to get to my place as it would just to go straight to Jim's!


----------



## Simpte 27

MatPat said:


> If Damon doesn't make the meeting and is willing to give me a handful or so I will bring some Turface to the meeting. Since the meeting is being held at Jim's this month are those of us north of Middletown (and Sean too) going to carpool again?


Lol Where do you think I'm storing the extra bags!!!!


----------



## Troy McClure

I don't mean to hijack the hijack, but are there any new developements with the meeting?


----------



## MatPat

By Hijacking the Hijack, I think you are getting the thread back on track!  

As of now, the meeting is being held at Jim's house, 1pm on Sunday October 30th. You can PM or e-mai him if you need directions but I think they were posted earlier in this thread. 

I should probably let Jim do the typing here since the meeting is at his house but...I will bring along some of the extra non-alcoholic beverages from last month's meeting since Tracy and I only drink diet. I think Jim is providing some sort of snacks but I'm not 100% sure of that. I'm sure he will let us know more when he gets the chance. 

Bringing the Turface to the meeting is out for now since the place Damon went does not carry the grey form like they said they did. I will check on an alternate source for this tomorrow and let everyone know. It is in my hometown of Marion but I couldn't call them today. 

The black sand Rob was looking into may be a possibility for the meeting. I sent Rob some Tahitian Moon Sand (TMS) today via Snail Mail so he may have it tomorrow. He can compare the TMS to the sand at a few places and see how it will work as far as grain size is concerned. 

I will bring along our fert order, dosing bottles, and a scale in case we want to split up some of the CSM+B w extra Fe. Greg is also sending us 4 lbs of Barr's GH Booster to try out without any additiional shipping costs.  

We will need to discuss setting up the tank at Dave's a bit, re-visit the website and banner idea, and maybe talk about a few fund raising ideas. It would be nice to have a bit of cash to pay for things like group orders from Greg, maybe get a speaker here next year, hold another BQ, etc. If you have any fund raising ideas, bring them with you to the meeting.

Other than that, I think the meeting will be our typical BS session...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I will also bring the black 3m colorquartz with me to the metting.


----------



## molurus73

Hello there. I do believe the meeting is gonna be here. 1:00 sounds fine and dandy. I have regular turface in the basement if anyone is unfamiliar with the product itself. You can see it and whatnot. I do not have the black or gray. I will have something to snack on. Of course donations will be accepted for the club. Just remember, I have to clean the whole house for this folks. The boss even said so.

Do we have a volunteer for November yet?

Hopefully you will get to see my new DIY hood and lighting setup. If I ever get it finished.


----------



## MatPat

Sweet Dude! If you need help cleaning the house give me a call and I can walk you through it over the phone  

I think we may be able to bring some Turface to the meeting after all. That is if everyone doesn't have it in their tanks by then! Possibly some of the 3M Black Quartz sand also. I am waiting a call on pricing from a source who may be able to have it by tomorrow!

It's never too early to get a volunteer for next month's meeting. I can always host the meeting but I think it is a good idea for some others to show off their tanks a bit. However, if no one is willing to host, I will hold it again. 

I saw Jim's, Jack's, and Rob's tanks while Tom was here and all three of you should be more than happy to show off your tanks!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Looks like i will be able to come out, even if only for an hour or so.


----------



## Troy McClure

A couple things, somewhat related for me:
1. Are we doing a US Plastics group purchase in time for the meeting?
2. Would you like to have a discussion about growing plants emersed?


----------



## MatPat

We can do a group purchase from US Plastics before the meeting. I will start another thread on a US Plastics Group order for those that are interested.

I would prefer to wait on the emmersed setup until spring since I won't be ready to try again until then. You may want to start another thread on this to gauge interest...


----------



## Troy McClure

I'll start a new thread, but I was mostly interested in ways to grow emersed plants out in the garage during the winter if I can't find room in the house. Temperature is always a concern...


----------



## EcleckticGirl

Just bumping this up so folks can find the directions to Jim's place.


----------

